# Highway 89 ramp on the Yellowstone...use caution



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Dont like to highlight my mistakes but it may help another impatient boaters day. The ramp goes drops off into deep water and has a gnarly edge so if you drive off it because your tired and dumb you cant drive back on. I was a bit crooked and drove one wheel off and thought " no biggie just pull back on" and it went bad. So dont be dumb like me!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

yikes!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dayum! Assuming that's going to take a whole new axle?

For future reference..back just a little deeper and stack a rock!


This happened to a coworker who dropped his motorboat wheel off the ramp. He gassed it (and had an even bigger FUBAR when it was still in 'R' and went too far!) Then tried to pull forward again but the truck was in 2wd and the boat was floating the rear tires. Truck was totaled.

Now I back in with 4wd whether I need it or not!!!


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

That ramp is a bitch and they just re-did it a year or two ago. Between the nasty bridge pylons and the constant scouring they need to move the ramp 100 yards downstream.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah iam dumb I thought it would just roll back up but the wheel was lodged under the ramp and I kinda gunned it slow if that makes since and it popped out like that! Bad bad! Yep axles toast and the tounge is torque too. Bad decision making to say the least! I've done it before but I wont do it again. I use 4wheel everytime too and I have a chevy 2500 so it's pretty torquey, which in this case was a bad thing.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, if you haven't already bought or are having troubles finding a new one, I got my last boat trailer axle from these guys and it's going on year 11. And bought new hubs from them as well. 






SOUTHWEST WHEEL® Trailer Parts and Trailer Axles


TrailerPart.com carries a huge selection of trailer hitches and parts for trailers at discount prices including trailer axles.



www.trailerpart.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I have also used etrailer.com

And Pacific Steel may not stock that exact axle in their Bozeman location but should be able to get one transferred in within a week or so.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

have used etrailer.com as well for many items. quality products, but their prices tend to be a just bit higher


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

Pinchecharlie said:


> View attachment 60316
> Dont like to highlight my mistakes but it may help another impatient boaters day. The ramp goes drops off into deep water and has a gnarly edge so if you drive off it because your tired and dumb you cant drive back on. I was a bit crooked and drove one wheel off and thought " no biggie just pull back on" and it went bad. So dont be dumb like me!


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW! Sorry about that. I have an axle that is on a broken aluminum boat frame. It's on the corner of L & Callender. L-town.


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

montanatommy said:


> WOW! Sorry about that. I have an axle that is on a broken aluminum boat frame. It's on the corner of L & Callender. L-town.


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

I would be willing to sell it to you if it fits


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh thanks man that's nice of you. Unfortunately I've all ready ordered a new one and just h as ve to get it as nd do the work. I really appreciate it though! I will hunt elk on your private ranch though! Lol! 5 minutes of fumbass sure added up to alot of money and work!! I guess I learned another thing to not do! What's next? Hope it's not to bad!!


----------



## MichaelHenry (Jun 7, 2020)

Damn hate to see it! Your not the only one, Did the same exact thing on that ramp about two weeks ago! Luckily just pulled it hard enough to drag one of my tire assemblies down the frame to the taillight. Was able to ratchet it back square and get home. They oughta do something about that ramp


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

montanatommy said:


> WOW! Sorry about that. I have an axle that is on a broken aluminum boat frame. It's on the corner of L & Callender. L-town.


I'm looking for a project trailer to chop into a dory trailer. What do you want for it?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry I've been away from this awhile. You could have it honestly but it's really not worth using. It was a old V-hull trailer I cut up 15 years ago and scabbed on a deck. I bent the 4x4 post that attaches to the trailer and bent the pivot (it is a tilt) . Pretty much have to start over to get it all the way right. All that said you could still have it but it's just a few pieces of metal worth saving and old springs. Ater seeing whitewater worthy Holly roller, that's what I wanna build! Seems like a drift boat trailer would be as better way for your dory?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Sorry I've been away from this awhile. You could have it honestly but it's really not worth using. It was a old V-hull trailer I cut up 15 years ago and scabbed on a deck. I bent the 4x4 post that attaches to the trailer and bent the pivot (it is a tilt) . Pretty much have to start over to get it all the way right. All that said you could still have it but it's just a few pieces of metal worth saving and old springs. Ater seeing whitewater worthy Holly roller, that's what I wanna build! Seems like a drift boat trailer would be as better way for your dory?


I already have a car hauler trailer to which I added a roller. It's overkill for day trips, but really nice for multidays as I can also haul gear on the deck.










Just scored a 20' v-hull steel boat trailer on Sat for $225. It will become the daytrip dory trailer...just right for Great Falls, and then still useful for the smaller boats I'm building soon.


----------

